# labor anesthesia



## deidrahofer (Mar 26, 2009)

We have a patient who had a c-section in an emergency situation after attempting to deliver vaginally.  She received anesthesia for both.  Can we bill 01960 and 01961 on the same claim?


Thanks


----------



## sdballinger (Mar 26, 2009)

01961 only  since that would have the higher RVU and time.


----------



## jdrueppel (Mar 26, 2009)

01968 is not billable with 01960.  Did you also provide anesthesia for labor??  If so you should be billing 01967 and 01968 with applicable times for each.  

Julie, CPC


----------

